# Kindle won't turn on, just scrolls through screen savers...



## flipkitty (Nov 20, 2009)

I was reading a "real" book, so I didn't use my Kindle for a coupla weeks. I had to charge it, and now when I turn it on, it just scrolls through the screen savers every time I slide and release the power switch. I can't get to Home... or anywhere else. Any ideas?
I tried the 30 second hold for the reset, but that's not doing anything but turning it off.

Thanks!
-Robyn


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is assuming you have a Kindle 2:

A reset should not be turning it off..... Try it again, and try holding it for 40 seconds. It should not be plugged in while you are trying to reset it.


----------



## flipkitty (Nov 20, 2009)

40 seconds did it! Thanks! (Yes, Kindle 2)


----------

